# Vente PowerBook Titanium G4



## Jose l'Hidalgo (23 Septembre 2002)

Bonjour,

(je m'excuse d'avance si ce n'est pas le meilleur forum ;-) )
Je souhaite vendre mon PB G4 cause achat modèle plus récent. Or je ne sais pas où le vendre sur le net. Auriez-vous des adresses à me communiquer SVP ?

Au passage, et au cas où cela intéresserait quelqu'un, voici le texte de l'annonce (on ne sait jamais !):
Vds TBE PowerBook Titanium G4/550, 512 Mo RAM, DD 20 Go, écran 15.2, lecteur DVD+CD, modem 56K intégré, Ethernet, USBx2, FireWire, Garantie 2 mois : 2200 .
Sacoche de transport offerte. Visible dans le 92.
Tél. : 06 76 94 22 83 ou hidalgo_jose@mac.com

Pour info, le prix de l'ensemble il y a 10 mois était de 3200 .

Merci   /   Jose


----------



## woulf (23 Septembre 2002)

ben tu vas sur ce site, dans l'onglet tribumac, y'a un lien pour les petites annonces.

T'as aussi les petites annonces de macbidouille (www.macbidouille.com)


----------



## gjouvenat (23 Septembre 2002)

Comme le dit si bien woulf...
c'est par la que ca ce passe  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------

